# Banding



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi There 
I have just started breeding Birmingham Rollers and having started with around 8 birds 6-9 months ago I now have a family of around 22. This means that I have about 14 new birds without bands and I think that I would like to be banding them. Can someone please tell me:

What info is contained on the bands
What the benefit is
Where I can get the gear to get started

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chrisbirm said:


> Hi There
> I have just started breeding Birmingham Rollers and having started with around 8 birds 6-9 months ago I now have a family of around 22. This means that I have about 14 new birds without bands and I think that I would like to be banding them. Can someone please tell me:
> 
> What info is contained on the bands
> ...


a seemless band that has a number on it with the year the bird was hatched is only able to be put on when the baby is 5 to 7 days old... now it is too late.. you may beable to put some snap on bands on them , customized with your phone or info on them, but they take 6 weeks or more to get back... or use the snap on bands with just a number to tell who is who and who is mated to whom.. or you may beable to use stickers on the snap ons with your info on them or a number assigned to the bird and then you keep notes or what not on that bird by going by his number... I use alot of seemless NPA bands.. so if I ever sold the bird or gave it away that person could show the bird...a show bird has to have a band and some shows only take NPA band... Im sure roller clubs have bands just for rollers.. NPA has bands for all breeds of pigeons, but these are the seemless bands.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Band will also give your breeding program a level of crediabilty as you will know who is who with regard to your birds. We band with NPA all birds and we use numbered snap bands on our breeders.


----------



## Jimbo113 (Mar 17, 2011)

Howdy Chris,
Take a look over at Foy's Pigeon Supplies online. You can order your NPA or other bands there if you like. They are a helpful folks too.
Good luck!!
Jimbo


----------



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

*bands*

Thanks Jimbo, will give them a crack!


----------



## Jimbo113 (Mar 17, 2011)

I just ordered somemore bands from them this evening. Along with some pulp nesting bowls. I've always had good luck with Foys. Been using them for well over 30 years I bet.
Jimbo


----------

